# possibly computer out on 1987 audi 5000 cs?



## VegasVento (Sep 22, 2002)

i work at an auto auction in las vegas, we have an 87 audi 5000 cs very good condition about 76k original miles, but according to our mechanic the computer is bad in it. i know on my 97 vw jetta the computer is very simple to replace if you mess it up, but can anyone shed some light on what might be involved with locating and purchasing a new computer for this audi? maybe prices too? thanks


----------



## 16VAdirondackracer#1 (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: possibly computer out on 1987 audi 5000 cs? (VegasVento)*

Force5auto.com sold me a brain for my 86 5000CS TQ for $100 it was a Mac 11.
There is a place in S Cal called Dad's something which is much closer to you than Force 5 which is in NH, Crhis is the guys name in NH. The brain should be in the kick panel on the passenger side just in front of the door. Disconnect the battery before installing the new one. You are so lucky I found a receipt for Dad'sAuto Dismantling Inc. 3606 Recycle Rd., Ranco Cordova, CA 95742 ph. (916) 635-3622 or 1-800 321-3237 all the way from NY the big apple Good Luck


----------

